
Amazon’s “two-pizza teams”: The ultimate divisional organization - jasoncrawford
http://blog.jasoncrawford.org/two-pizza-teams
======
lifeisstillgood
So, if fitness functions are not used, why were they abandoned, and presumably
there must be a metric to which teams are held accountable - what is it?

~~~
jasoncrawford
I don't know; but knowing Amazon, my guess is that two or three metrics are
used if needed, rather than trying to artificially coerce them into one.

------
manstoked
pizza and fitness don't mingle in the same rooms

